# Samsung F2380 - gibt es schon nähere Infos/Tests?



## Adrenalize (29. Mai 2009)

*Samsung F2380 - gibt es schon nähere Infos/Tests?*

Samsung hat ja vor einiger Zeit 2 neue Widescreen TFTs angekündigt, einer davon ist der F2380 in 23" 16:9

Was diesen Monitor interessant macht, ist vor allem der Preis. Für derzeit *ca 250-260 EUR* bekommt man, so er denn mal lieferbar ist, ein Gerät mit dual DVI + analog, ergonomischem Standfuß inkl Swivel, Pivot usw, 178° Blickwinkel dank eines *cPVA* Panels.

Nun stelle ich mir da natürlich die Frage, wo der Haken ist. Dank Auflösung und Format könnte sich das Gerät hervorragend für BluRay, HD-Konsolen, PC Gaming etc. eignen, vorausgesetzt der Input-Lag spielt mit. Was den Preis angeht auf jeden Fall eine harte Konkurrenz zu derzeitigen 23" TN-TFTs, die dann oft nur nen Spar-Standfuß oder nur einen digitalen Eingang besitzen.

Also, weiß jemand mehr zum Samsung F2380 oder zum cPVA allgemein?


----------



## Igel (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Samsung F2380 - gibt es schon nähere Infos/Tests?*

schieb


----------



## Consystor (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Samsung F2380 - gibt es schon nähere Infos/Tests?*

Hallo!

Ich kenne bisher leider nur einen chinesischen Test.
Siehe hier dessen Google-Übersetzung.

Gruß


----------



## Consystor (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Samsung F2380 - gibt es schon nähere Infos/Tests?*

Hallo!

Ich habe noch einen Test gefunden und zwar Samsung F2380 vs. DELL 2209WA. Leider auch wieder in chinesisch aber dafür mit vielen Bildern. Gerade sehr dunkle Szenen werden vom F2380 wirklich gut dargestellt, obwohl es für mich so scheint, als wenn der DELL etwas sattere Farben hätte...
Hier zur Übersetzung.

Gruß


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Samsung F2380 - gibt es schon nähere Infos/Tests?*

Ja, den hab ich kürzlich auch durch den Übersetzer gejagt. Leider wieder kein Inpu-Lag-Test, aber immerhin ein Schlierentest ist dabei. Der samsung ist langsamer als der dell, aber das war zu erwarten.
Auffällig ist beim Dell der vergleichsweise schlechte schwarzwert, bei IPS ist das eben bauartbedingt.

Bei einigen fotos saufen beim Samsung Details in dunklen Szenen deutlich ins schwarz ab, aber ich weiß nicht, ob die da mit oder ohne den dynamischen Kontrast getestet haben. Das kann man ja ggf. übers OSD so einstellen, dass die Details sichtbar bleiben.

Ich hoffe es gibt bald die ersten Tests auf englisch oder deutsch.


----------



## Consystor (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Samsung F2380 - gibt es schon nähere Infos/Tests?*

Mit den dunklen Szenen, die ins Schwarz absaufen hast Du vollkommen Recht. Ich habe mich auch schon gefragt, inwieweit das durch andere Einstellungen behoben werden kann.

Was deutsche oder englische Tests angeht, so sind mir diese fast schon egal. Ein Wunder kann man wohl nicht erwarten und wie jeder andere Monitor auch, wird dieser seine Vor- und Nachteile haben. Mir ist besonders die "PVA-Eigenschaft" wichtig, dass Schwarz auch als Schwarz angezeigt wird, weil ich auch den einen oder anderen Film anschauen will und die Lichthöfe bei meinem bisherigen Monitor mit TN-Panel nicht mag.

Ich denke, dass ich ihn bestellen und mit meinem aktuellen vergleichen werde. Vielleicht kann ich ihn auch so einstellen, dass das Bild nicht so unterbelichtet wirkt und Schwarz trotzdem schwarz bleibt.
Ich frage mich deshalb, wann er geliefert werden kann. Ich dachte das sollte bereits Ende Juni der Fall sein...


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Samsung F2380 - gibt es schon nähere Infos/Tests?*

Aktuell geben einige Händler jetzt den Zeitraum 10.-15. Juli an, andere reden von Ende Juli.

Bei Hardocp im Forum meinte einer er habe den Monitor jetzt (wohl jemand aus USA). Seiner Meinung nach sei der Inputlag sehr gering, dafür würde man aber Schatten bzw. Ghosting haben, was wohl für eine schlechtere Reaktionszeit spricht. Desweitern hat er auch bemängelt, dass in dunkleren Szenen alles ins schwarz absäuft und man es übers OSD nicht korrigieren könne, was bedeutet, dass Das Bild Anschluss einer Videospielkonsole dann nicht korrigierbar zu dunkel ist.
Beim PC-Bild und Filmen über den PC kann man evtl. über den Grafiktreiber korrigieren, aber optimal ist das auch nicht...

Der Dell mit dem eIPS kommt andererseits zu hell rüber, gerade bei dunklen Farbtönen, ist also auch nicht optimal. Am Besten man vergleicht direkt, ich hab ja auch einen sehr guten PVA-Monitor hier, der seinerzeit aber auch fast das doppelte gekostet hat. Bin noch am Überlegen, ob ich es wage und dann bei Nichtgefallen halt zurücksende, oder ob ich noch bessere Testberichte abwarte.

Irgendwie mangelt es mir halt an Alternativen, und wieder 400-500 EUR wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben...


----------



## lom (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Samsung F2380 - gibt es schon nähere Infos/Tests?*

Hallo Miteinander,

ich wollte mir den Monitor ebenfalls holen, allerdings schreckt mich die Sache mit dem Ghosting schon etwas ab... Bin auch am überlegen, ob ich den ordere und notfalls zurücksende.
Aktuell habe ich einen Samsung 193P, auch der ja schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und der, was die Reaktionszeiten angeht, auch nicht gerade der schnellste ist... Ich wollte mich aber, was das angeht, durchaus verbessern :/


----------



## Adrenalize (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Samsung F2380 - gibt es schon nähere Infos/Tests?*

Das Ghosting muss man sich halt fast ansehen, wie störend das wird. Haben ja auch andere Monitore mehr oder weniger stark. Ich hab hier ja einen der ersten Overdrive-TFTs und der ghostet schon auch etwas, aber normal fällt das kaum auf bzw. man gewöhnt sich dran. und meiner hat noch 8s gtg bzw. 12 oder 16 s/w als Angabe...

Das mit dem Absaufen ins schwarz hab ich mir mal angesehen hier mit einem Testbild, das hat auch jeder VA-TFT, nicht nur der F2380. Müsste ich auch direkt vergleichen ob der Samsung da wirklich schlimmer ist als mein FSC.
Ansonsten hätte ich noch 2-3 TN-TFTs als Alternative. Aber die haben halt auch ihre Schwachpunkte...

Auf Samsung F2380 gibts noch einen englischen Privattest.
Wer ein VA-TFT hat und es mal probieren will mit dem Schwarz-Absaufen: Auf Dell 2408WFP gibts Testbilder, z.B.
Dell+2408+ (image)
Dell+2408+ (image)

Wenn man da den Kopf bewegt sieht man sehr schön, wie Details, die bei schräger Ansicht sichtbar sind, bei frontaler ansicht dann im schwarz verschwinden. Bei der Schrift aus Bild 2 ists besonders krass.


----------



## lom (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Samsung F2380 - gibt es schon nähere Infos/Tests?*

Ich hab das Teil mal Hardwareversand.de bestellt, mal sehen wann die liefern...


----------



## sirwuffi (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: Samsung F2380 - gibt es schon nähere Infos/Tests?*

ich hab das teil heute selber bekommen, von mindfactory.
ich kann das mit dem schwarz-absaufen bestätigen. dafür gibs praktisch keinen input-lag

werde mir wohl noch den Philips 240PW9ES zum vergleich holen.

der subjektive ersteindruck is aber erstmal gar nich so schlecht, beim Hyundai W241D war ich da von den üblichen pva- nachteilen mehr geschockt.


----------



## lom (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Samsung F2380 - gibt es schon nähere Infos/Tests?*

So, ich hab ihn mittlerweile auch - bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden, das Ghosting hält sich für mich in Grenzen. Das einzige was wirklich auffallend ist, ist das Abdriften ins Schwarze... das könnte wirklich besser sein.

Mal was anderes, wenn ein Spiel die Auflösung nicht unterstützt (hier: Battlefield 2) wird das ganze interpoliert und ist damit deutlich verbreitert - gibt es da ne Möglichkeit, dass das unterlassen wird?!


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Samsung F2380 - gibt es schon nähere Infos/Tests?*

Wenn es im OSD des Monitors nicht einstellbar ist, kannst du es über den Grafikkartentreiber machen. Nvidia und ATI bieten beide die Optionen 1:1, Seitengerecht oder halt Strecken auf Vollbild.
Günstigere TFTs bieten leider meist nur die Strecken-Funktion an.

Hat einer von euch zufällig einen guten PVA-TFT zum Vergleich? Weil bei meinem FSC P19-2 gehen dunklere Detaisl schon auch verloren und werden wieder sichtbar, wenn man seitlich draufschaut. Das haben alle VA-Monitore, die Frage ist halt nur, ob es beim Samsung intensiver ist als bei anderen Geräten.

Der Vergleich mit dem eIPS-Dell ist natürlich nicht ganz fair, denn das ist ja das andere Extrem, IPS kann gar kein richtiges schwarz, nur ein dunkles grau. klar sieht man die Details da besser, dafür ist der Schwarzwert halt Murks.


----------



## lom (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Samsung F2380 - gibt es schon nähere Infos/Tests?*

Ich habe einen relativ alten Samsung 930P hier, ebenfalls ein PVA Panel... und ja, die dunklen Details gehen dort nicht in dem Ausmaß ins Schwarze über.

Danke für den Tipp, muss ich mir mal ansehen


----------



## Consystor (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Samsung F2380 - gibt es schon nähere Infos/Tests?*

Hallo!

Ich bin auch immernoch am Überlegen, ob ich ihn auch bestelle...
Habt ihr mal versucht mit Grafikkarten-Einstellungen etwas gegen das Abdriften ins Schwarze zu tun?
Wie äußert sich das Ghosting bei Spielen? Merkt ihr es einfach so oder nur bei genauerem Hinsehen?

Gruß


----------

